# splayed feet



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

Why are some pit bull's toes spread out and wide and some tight. Gacy, shao, and bishop all have tight feet, but sometimes we see dogs when we're out and there feet look like duck feet.

Is this from weight pulling? What causes it?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If I am not mistaken it is from the puppy being too heavy and the feet getting deformed from it. Although, It could also be genetic but I could be wrong.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You're right Dave, it can be one of three issues... genetics, enviornmental, or nutrition. The standard calls for tight feet, but I have yet to come across a perfect representation of the breed!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Weight pulling has nothing to do with it... LOL.... Poor diet, crating too long, poor hygiene/grooming, excess weight and genetics would be my take on it


----------



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think that the weight pull thing came to me because the first pits I really met were pulling dogs and it seemed all their feet were that way. So I assumed it was a deformity from digging them in for traction (lol, sounds stupid now). I am so glad I didn't repeat that to anyone! 
I had actually hesitated to get Gacy a harness and see if he likes pulling because I didnt want to do that to his feet. I learn so much here, thank you~


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sarah1975 said:


> Thanks guys. I think that the weight pull thing came to me because the first pits I really met were pulling dogs and it seemed all their feet were that way. So I assumed it was a deformity from digging them in for traction (lol, sounds stupid now). I am so glad I didn't repeat that to anyone!
> I had actually hesitated to get Gacy a harness and see if he likes pulling because I didnt want to do that to his feet. I learn so much here, thank you~


just make sure your dog is fully grown before you start any heavy pulling, Ideal time to start messing around with some weight is around 18 months but even then your dog is still not fully developed. Good luck!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sarah1975 said:


> Thanks guys. I think that the weight pull thing came to me because the first pits I really met were pulling dogs and it seemed all their feet were that way. So I assumed it was a deformity from digging them in for traction (lol, sounds stupid now). I am so glad I didn't repeat that to anyone!
> I had actually hesitated to get Gacy a harness and see if he likes pulling because I didnt want to do that to his feet. I learn so much here, thank you~


You won't splay feet from pulling. Ive seen plenty of dogs that don't pull with splayed feed and some that pull with tight feet. It really depends on the environment and genetics.

How old is Gacy? I think 18 months is being a little TOO cautious. Yes your pup is growing, but light weights will not hurt him. Just don't ever overdo it, let your pup tell you when the time is right. I only drag weight chino as long as he is very receptive and tail is wagging, when I see him get tired I drop the weight completely back to the sled's weight alone and then after a couple of minutes of that we stop and he gets a rubdown.

You will know if you are stressing your dog too hard because even though APBTs have high thresholds for pain you can tell if there is discomfort, or if they are trying too much. One thing I definitely advice people with younger pups is to limit running on concrete, and jumping. Jumping at an early age can stunt growth and have adverse effects in the long run. I still play flirt pole with Chino, but even at 11 months he's not allowed to jump.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> just make sure your dog is fully grown before you start any heavy pulling, Ideal time to start messing around with some weight is around 18 months but even then your dog is still not fully developed. Good luck!


What would you consider heavy pulling? Just wondering?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> What would you consider heavy pulling? Just wondering?


Heavy weight such as double the dog's body weight or more. I am thinking of weight pulling competition weight when they go all out.

At 18 months I can have the dog get used to dragging stuff even a tire at the max, then again a tire shouldn't weight more than 20 pounds which is 1/3rd of Bernie's weight right now when he is 18 months he should be at 80+ pounds which shouldn't be too harsh on him. With a smaller dog I would pull less until he is ready for it and built up to it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok i thonk it was on this site were i read that your dog can get like that from not trimming the nails but sounded kinda crazy you would have to really neglect your dogs to get it that far.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Heavy weight such double the dog's body weight or more. I am thinking of weight pulling competition weight when they go all out.
> 
> At 18 months I can have the dog get used to dragging stuff even a tire at the max, then again a tire shouldn't weight more than 20 pounds which is 1/4th of Bernie's weight right now when he is 18 months he should be at 80+ pounds which shouldn't be too harsh on him. With a smaller dog I would pull less until he is ready for it and built up to it.


Ok thats what I thought LOL

For example, Chino was 8 months or so when I started drag weight. But at first it was just a light chain, then we moved to his drag sled (just shy of 10 lbs) and we have been adding increments of 2.5 lbs (the smallest weight plates you can buy at academy) and varying the weight anywhere between three plates and no plates. But that is because after two whole months of 10-12 lbs, it was getting WAY too easy for him. He'd almost start running, and that's not something I wanted. So we upped the weight and his form began improving again.

But Chino's feet are a bit splayed, they were that way long before even thinking about him being on a track. Sorry, trying to bring this discussion back to the OP LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> ok i thonk it was on this site were i read that your dog can get like that from not trimming the nails but sounded kinda crazy you would have to really neglect your dogs to get it that far.


Well yeah and no, some dogs nails grow ridiculously fast. Chino's front nails grow like weeds and get trimmed every week, his back nails maybe once a month if that... They hardly seem to grow, either that or they get ground down by the walks


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ok thats what I thought LOL
> 
> For example, Chino was 8 months or so when I started drag weight. But at first it was just a light chain, then we moved to his drag sled (just shy of 10 lbs) and we have been adding increments of 2.5 lbs (the smallest weight plates you can buy at academy) and varying the weight anywhere between three plates and no plates. But that is because after two whole months of 10-12 lbs, it was getting WAY too easy for him. He'd almost start running, and that's not something I wanted. So we upped the weight and his form began improving again.
> 
> But Chino's feet are a bit splayed, they were that way long before even thinking about him being on a track. Sorry, trying to bring this discussion back to the OP LOL


Yea that sounds like decent weight, your dog is built cleaner than mine. With the bully stuff in him I wouldn't want to risk any injuries that's why I am taking it slow. Some of his relatives looked like half english bulldogs soo better be safe than sorry. Plus Bullies tend to mature slower than apbt's so I have to take my time with it and let the boy grow properly.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Yea that sounds like decent weight, your dog is built cleaner than mine. With the bully stuff in him I wouldn't want to risk any injuries that's why I am taking it slow. Some of his relatives looked like half english bulldogs soo better be safe than sorry. Plus Bullies tend to mature slower than apbt's so I have to take my time with it and let the boy grow properly.


Youve got a point. However with my dog having no papers he could have bully blood in him. Some dogs just don't have certain prominent traits that would have people say "oh thats a bully!" or "oh thats an apbt"... I'd say pitterstaff because of the shorter muzzle, and less leg in the front. But then again he hasn't grown much at all in the last 2 months, I think he will stay about an inch or two from where he is now. But that's just my guess.

The only thing I don't like about Chino's build is his straight back legs and his splayed feet. Otherwise, no complaints here


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

from what we can tell it is genetic


----------

